# Avicularia sp. "Aurora" - Any adult photos please?



## Enn49 (Mar 3, 2015)

This question was asked on here back in 2013 but no-one had any and the only pics I can find are of a sling. I have one coming on Thursday and am intrigued to know what it will look like in later life.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm soooooo jealous. We've only had these offered once and they were sold within a few days.


----------



## Enn49 (Mar 3, 2015)

This is the only pic I have found and it's from the shops website of a sling

http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii211/paulinewallace/th2XDB8OSD.jpg


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

Google them and you will be surprised how amazing they are! I couldn't believe the color on these Avics!

Click on the link below and you will see a feemale.
http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o258/BoToXo/Album 2/DSC_0845Kopie-1.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Austin S. (Mar 3, 2015)

WOW is all I'm saying. I saw this picture on the web, but the link never relayed back to the species name. I will find some now, thank you very much Fuzzy, lol.


----------



## assidreemz (Mar 3, 2015)

Enn49 said:


> This is the only pic I have found and it's from the shops website of a sling
> 
> http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii211/paulinewallace/th2XDB8OSD.jpg


Ya avicularia slings are almost 100%indistinguishable from each other, as you prob know.


----------



## Enn49 (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Google them and you will be surprised how amazing they are! I couldn't believe the color on these Avics!
> 
> Click on the link below and you will see a feemale.
> http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o258/BoToXo/Album 2/DSC_0845Kopie-1.jpg





Oooo, thank you. I had tried google but didn't find anything.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

Aren't they beautiful? One of the best looking t's in the hobby! I'm so jealous right now. :/

---------- Post added 03-03-2015 at 07:15 PM ----------

These Avics have only been imported once recently and sold out in a few days. This will be impossible to find Austin.


----------



## Enn49 (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Aren't they beautiful? One of the best looking t's in the hobby! I'm so jealous right now. :/
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-03-2015 at 07:15 PM ----------
> 
> These Avics have only been imported once recently and sold out in a few days. This will be impossible to find Austin.



They certainly are, I'm so glad I ordered it as the shop has sold out now.

I think I'll call it Nacre as it's the colours of mother of pearl


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm an Avic guru. The only reason I would live in Europe is for their Avicularia. I'm happy I could help. I'm trying to get everyone to love Avics!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eldondominicano (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Google them and you will be surprised how amazing they are! I couldn't believe the color on these Avics!
> 
> Click on the link below and you will see a feemale.
> http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o258/BoToXo/Album 2/DSC_0845Kopie-1.jpg




Woahh that's absolutely beautiful man

---------- Post added 03-03-2015 at 07:46 PM ----------




fuzzyavics72 said:


> I'm an Avic guru. The only reason I would live in Europe is for their Avicularia. I'm happy I could help. I'm trying to get everyone to love Avics!


Hey have you checked out the Avic Rickwesti sp. nov. ? It's native to the Dominican republic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

I know right...

And yes I have. They're a very unique Avic.


----------



## eldondominicano (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> I know right...
> 
> And yes I have. They're a very unique Avic.


Any idea on the market fr these.. if there is one yet?


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, there was. Croc sold all of his before he left the States. We might see some Slings one day or why not ask Rick West if he has any. They're his sp.and I bet he has some. Maybe just not for sale lol.

Sorry my phone was autocorrecting words...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Yes, there was. Crochet sold all of his before he left the States. We might see some Slings one day or why not ask Rick West if he has any. They're his sp.and I bet he has some. Maybe just not for sale lol.


Naturally right? I understand though.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> I'm an Avic guru. The only reason I would live in Europe is for their Avicularia. I'm happy I could help. I'm trying to get everyone to love Avics!


Well...I certainly love Avicularia, they are my favorite genus but I just entered the world of OW arboreals so we will see which way this goes!


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, he discovered them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 3, 2015)

Annnnnndddddd....

another impossible to find T added to my wish list. Good golly, miss Molly. Look at the femurs on that female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

Haha I know.... This species is super flashy. One day I'll successfully breed every avicularia sp.  We need more! Mos hobbyists only see avic avic and avic metallica. They have no clue how amazing this genus is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> I'm an Avic guru. The only reason I would live in Europe is for their Avicularia. I'm happy I could help. I'm trying to get everyone to love Avics!


Alright avic guru, can you Id some avics for me?


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Haha I know.... This species is super flashy. One day I'll successfully breed every avicularia sp.  We need more! Mos hobbyists only see avic avic and avic metallica. They have no clue how amazing this genus is!


I am a huge supporter of this mission. You let me know when you find some rare species for sale, and if I can swing it I'll buy some too. Then we both raise them up and together we'll have more males and females and can interchange specimens as needed to ensure lots of avic babies being produced for the hobby.

My NW wish list has eleven Avic species on it. No other family has garnered that much attention. The only one close is Pokies. I have seven pokie species on my list.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes I can and will I'd some Avics for you. 


I'm soooooo happy miss moxie! I have a few more avics on my wishlist too. It's so hard to find these little buggers. I have some people looking as well. I just don't understand why there aren't more being bred. Some hobbyists do scare other hobbyists away from them and I get super pissed!

Avicularia are my favorite genus by far and pokies are in second. What pokies do you want? This is the stuff I'm talking about! More Avicularia!


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Yes I can and will I'd some Avics for you.
> 
> 
> I'm soooooo happy miss moxie! I have a few more avics on my wishlist too. It's so hard to find these little buggers. I have some people looking as well. I just don't understand why there aren't more being bred. Some hobbyists do scare other hobbyists away from them and I get super pissed!
> ...


Poecilotheria fasciata
Poecilotheria formosa
Poecilotheria metallica
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria regalis
Poecilotheria subfusca [highland]
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli

Oops, realized rufilata isn't on there. Make that eight pokies! The formosa, tigrinawesseli and subfusca highland are at the top. I love the broad striping on the formosa/tigrinawesseli and the highland's dark coloration appeals to me.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 3, 2015)

Last one was a petstore rescue, first 2 were sold as a metallica. Probably not a metallica. They're clearly 2 very different blues, petstore is a very tealish green and the "metallica" is dark blue. Also very different amounts and tones of red setae. Same size spider. What the heck are they???? It's driving me crazy. Could the "metallica" be a hybrid?


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

First and third is Avicularia Avicularia. Second picture is Avicularia sp kwitara. That was easy! I was expecting something more challenging lol. Why does everyone guess hybrid? Hybrid breeding doesn't happen often in the wild!


Good choices Miss Moxie! My list is :
P rufilata
P metallica
P miranda
P smithi 
P formosa
P highland
P ornata

Here's my mature Avic kwitara. The area where they find metallica they also find metallica sp. Green and kwitara, so kwitara gets sold as metallica. My kwitara were sold as metallica too, but to a trained eye you can easily see the difference.


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> First and third is Avicularia Avicularia. Second picture is Avicularia sp kwitara. That was easy! I was expecting something more challenging lol.
> 
> 
> Good choices Miss Moxie! My list is :
> ...


Smithi are really nice too! The shades of brown remind me of a snickers candy bar. Chocolate, caramel, peanuts-- oops. Maybe I'm just hungry.

I think I might be partial to arboreal, but since I've only worked with A. versicolor and A. purpurea I think it's too soon to tell. I really want a Lampropelma violaceopes and a Lampropelma nigerrimum too.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

A local breeder produced a sac two years ago. I have some subadults now. Both are looking female to me. And now the pain to find a male.... I love eating snickers ice cream. And now I'm hungry thanks Miss Moxie lol.


Arboreals are just better than the rest lol. That's another great Genus of arboreals too. I love the Asian arboreals!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> First and third is Avicularia Avicularia. Second picture is Avicularia sp kwitara. That was easy! I was expecting something more challenging lol. Why does everyone guess hybrid? Hybrid breeding doesn't happen often in the wild!
> 
> 
> Good choices Miss Moxie! My list is :
> ...


The middle one is the same spider as the 1st. Just different angle to show the white on the setae. So are they both avic avic? Like are the WC greener than the CB?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

You're right I didn't look so clearly. They're all Avicularia avicularia. Avics do have those white hairs. Those aren't the snow capped hairs of the Avic metallica.


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> A local breeder produced a sac two years ago. I have some subadults now. Both are looking female to me. And now the pain to find a male.... I love eating snickers ice cream. And now I'm hungry thanks Miss Moxie lol.
> 
> 
> Arboreals are just better than the rest lol. That's another great Genus of arboreals too. I love the Asian arboreals!


Mmm, I really like the snicker ice cream bars though as I get older my poor teeth are more sensitive and biting into them and chewing is more pain than it's worth. However, they do make this reeses ice cream sandwiches... Mm.

Do you have any pictures of adult A. caesia? I can't seem to find a clearly labeled picture of those either.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

Avicularia sp. Kwitara vs. Avicularia avicularia 

Two majors differences: green vs. blue
And Size: six and a half inches vs. Five inches

Depends on locality. The same species will look different due to their surroundings.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

Damn it! I want ice cream now lol. Wonder if the girl wil bring some to me at work....

What's an A cersia? (Totally misspelled that lol) I see now it's an old name for the braunshauseni.


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Damn it! I want ice cream now lol. Wonder if the girl wil bring some to me at work....
> 
> What's an A cersia? (Totally misspelled that lol)


I don't know, perhaps it has been renamed. It pops up in my google image search when I look up Avicularia species.

https://www.google.com/search?q=avi...a=X&ei=bn32VL3UCIKggwS074OgBA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> You're right I didn't look so clearly. They're all Avicularia avicularia. Avics do have those white hairs. Those aren't the snow capped hairs of the Avic metallica.


Ugh but they look so different. Does anything else live where they get avic avic from that I somehow ended up with a teal a avic and a dark blue one? It's just so strange, ya know? I know that the dsrk ine is clearly not metallica but that teal in the WC guy man. It's almost the exact same color as your kwitara. But I guess the WC a avic would look a little different. I'm ginna cry lol


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

It's not the braunshauseni.  Stupid Wikipedia said it was. Looks to be a newer sp. From Brazil. I can't speak Spanish 
, so I couldn't read the rest of it.

---------- Post added 03-03-2015 at 10:44 PM ----------

Give your avicularia avicularia more time. Both of your specimens look to be at different stages. All Avicularia avicularia have teal on their carapace. You will be fine. They're the exact same species. 

Even my Avicularia avicularia has green on it's carapace.


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> It's not the braunshauseni.  Stupid Wikipedia said it was. Looks to be a newer sp. From Brazil. I can't speak Spanish
> , so I couldn't read the rest of it.


Ah, new would explain why it's hard to find info on. The spiderling looks promising, like a more violet blue A. versi sling. But we all know Avic sling colors are usually more flash than their adult counterpart.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

Unfortunately there's a ton of tarantula's you can't find any info. even in the hobby now. People don't care about our fuzzy little friends. :/ looks kinda of like an Avic laeta. It just depends on what their surroundings like.


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Unfortunately there's a ton of tarantula's you can't find any info. even in the hobby now. People don't care about our fuzzy little friends. :/ looks kinda of like an Avic laeta. It just depends on what their surroundings like.


That is sad. =/ I'm hoping that when the T hobby really takes off here and becomes more commonplace, we'll get more people interested in studying and discovering them. 

I know more about Miley Cyrus's personal life from the media than the science community knows about tarantulas. The world has skewed priorities, though I guess entertainment has always been in demand.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> It's not the braunshauseni.  Stupid Wikipedia said it was. Looks to be a newer sp. From Brazil. I can't speak Spanish
> , so I couldn't read the rest of it.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-03-2015 at 10:44 PM ----------
> ...


Ugh. I paid metallica price for an avic. I need a timeout for not doing my avic Id research. After about 5 months of trying to id these guys, I guess it's final. :cry::wall:


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 3, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> Ugh. I paid metallica price for an avic. I need a timeout for not doing my avic Id research. After about 5 months of trying to id these guys, I guess it's final. :cry::wall:


Tsk tsk. You didn't do your homework?! Detention.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

I really hope so too. The tarantula hobby is taking off here, but you still have those rude buttholes. Miley is a used up ho and I don't care about her stupid life. Unfortunately the media focuses on the negatives and clebs. I never understand why most women put them on a peddlostole. They're just like us normal peeps.

It's okay they're beautiful avics! Don't be mad. We all make mistakes please don't beat yourself up over it. Next time just pm me. I enjoy helping others with avicularia. 


That's awesome Miss Moxie! I'm so bad lol.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 3, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Tsk tsk. You didn't do your homework?! Detention.


I got that kid in a candy shop rush that day and couldn't handle myself.  Or I was drunk. One of the two.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

Lol. I don't know which one is worse. I'm like a kid in the candy shop when I see any tarantula for sale lol.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> I really hope so too. The tarantula hobby is taking off here, but you still have those rude buttholes. Miley is a used up ho and I don't care about her stupid life. Unfortunately the media focuses on the negatives and clebs. I never understand why most women put them on a peddlostole. They're just like us normal peeps.
> 
> It's okay they're beautiful avics! Don't be mad. We all make mistakes please don't beat yourself up over it. Next time just pm me. I enjoy helping others with avicularia.
> 
> ...


What? You didn't think about whether the dress was white and gold or black and blue for days??? Lol. 
I'm not REALLY beating myself up. I still love them both, they're very sweet. They both enjoy wandering out when I open their lids, so I let them occasionally. They literally just walk around. No signs of nerves. I just wished I had actually paid attention. I knew metallica were supposed to have prominent white tipped hairs, just not when. And it was apparently before the size it is now lol. Brain fart, weak moment etc. Im just glad it wasnt some expensive OW. But yes! Next avic issue I have you'll be the first to know!

---------- Post added 03-04-2015 at 12:20 AM ----------




fuzzyavics72 said:


> Lol. I don't know which one is worse. I'm like a kid in the candy shop when I see any tarantula for sale lol.


Um yeah!! Especially with people emailing and texting me with deals and sales. Like yes I want the cheap olivacea slings! But my money is being used for other tarantulas. I somehow managed to end up with an estimated 11 new additions by thr end of April.


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 3, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> Um yeah!! Especially with people emailing and texting me with deals and sales. Like yes I want the cheap olivacea slings! But my money is being used for other tarantulas. I somehow managed to end up with an estimated 11 new additions by thr end of April.


I'm expecting a sizable package of Ts tomorrow. It'll nearly double my collection and bring the official number up to 36. I've willingly opened my home up to 36 spiders, when most people are always trying to chase spiders _out_. This is something only my fellow hobbyists can truly appreciate.

That is, of course, as long as everything arrives alive-- knock on cork bark.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't  care lol. I'm worried about friends, family, work, school, becoming an emt (for truma experience), getting more arachnids, loving the arachnids I have, getting built, and finding the right girl to date. I know I said I had a girl, but she's a friend. I could care less if Miley ruins her life or not.

Avics are so gentle. My versicolor never want to go back in their enclosure. No worries, like I said before it happens to the best of us. That's a very positive perspective. We need more people to think in a positive manner.

I hate when people do that. And they know I'm a suckered so their t's are sssooollldddd! Go for everyone, but my wallet. What did you get?


I love big buys. What did you get? Hopefully some Avics! Lol That's when I act like a child on Christmas eve. I'm so inpatient sometimes I have to apologize cause I just want my tarantula's yesterday. Only thing in my life I can't wait for. I'm getting Some MM gbb's so I know how you feel. I hope everyone comes in perfectly for you.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 3, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> I'm expecting a sizable package of Ts tomorrow. It'll nearly double my collection and bring the official number up to 36. I've willingly opened my home up to 36 spiders, when most people are always trying to chase spiders _out_. This is something only my fellow hobbyists can truly appreciate.
> 
> That is, of course, as long as everything arrives alive-- knock on cork bark.


Nice! Anything good? I wish my order was bigger but im getting more OW females because Im lacking in those. I have my 3 girls, the rest sre slings or males ugh. My house is a tarantulas only club. The other guys gotta go lol. But yeah, idk what crazy people allow tons of giant spiders to live on their shelves oh wait...  we do. I was talking to a friend today and I asked if he wanted a dry bag of coco fiber and he appreciatively declined but I thought,  we are some of the only people who would appreciate the gesture of receiving a bag of dirt....


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 3, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> I don't  care lol. I'm worried about friends, family, work, school, becoming an emt, getting more arachnids, loving the arachnids I have , getting built, and finding the right girl to date. I know I said I had a girl, but she's more of a friend with benefits. Till we both find someone else kinda thing. I could care less if Miley ruins her life or not.
> 
> Avics are so gentle. My versicolor never want to go back in their enclosure a pain. No worries, like I said before it happens to the best of us. That's a very positive perspective. We need more people to think in a positive manner.
> 
> ...


Just one Avic. An urticans. It's a mix, but as far as OW goes A. ezendami, C. marshalli, and P. fasciata. My first pokies, I am quite stoked. I really needed a pick me up. Health problems have had my mood at a zero for the past four days. I have chronic pain, but every year or so in the winter my bones absolutely rebel against me. Hurts to sit, hurts to stand, hurts to lay down. I went to urgent care today for an injectable NSAID and the batch was recalled nationally so I'm stuck with the pill version that doesn't seem to be doing much. I've absolutely got the worst luck in the world. 

So the highlight of my week will be spiders. Also something only people in the hobby could appreciate.

---------- Post added 03-03-2015 at 11:57 PM ----------




IHeartTs said:


> Nice! Anything good?


Is there such thing as a bad T?!



> I wish my order was bigger but im getting more OW females because Im lacking in those. I have my 3 girls, the rest sre slings or males ugh. My house is a tarantulas only club. The other guys gotta go lol.


I can totally understand this. Tsk, men. I have about 20 OW species I want, but most of my wish list is NW. There are so many awesome NWs, I dunno why people rush into OWs so quickly. Then again, in some cases it probably has to do with personal preference.



> I was talking to a friend today and I asked if he wanted a dry bag of coco fiber and he appreciatively declined but I thought,  we are some of the only people who would appreciate the gesture of receiving a bag of dirt....


Propose to me with an H. pulchripes or get out.

I'd love some dirt!


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 4, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Just one Avic. An urticans. It's a mix, but as far as OW goes A. ezendami, C. marshalli, and P. fasciata. My first pokies, I am quite stoked. I really needed a pick me up. Health problems have had my mood at a zero for the past four days. I have chronic pain, but every year or so in the winter my bones absolutely rebel against me. Hurts to sit, hurts to stand, hurts to lay down. I went to urgent care today for an injectable NSAID and the batch was recalled nationally so I'm stuck with the pill version that doesn't seem to be doing much. I've absolutely got the worst luck in the world.
> 
> So the highlight of my week will be spiders. Also something only people in the hobby could appreciate.


I love my p fasciata. Shes very big but very chill. I need my ezendami to grow up. It's really spazzy. I think my rufilata is worse. I look over sometimes and they're just running around like zombies. No marshalli but I have a female juve darlingi, also great. Funny looking. Waaah jealous of the avic. I want more of them but my OWs take priority. I'm getting a female e pachypus and adult female p subfusca dark, couple rando slings, h mac slings my male helped produce and some p muticus who will probably only be 4 inches when I die. I had to name the pachy gaucho because it looks like it has those silly pants on. Ahh that sucks!!! Spiders are comforting in a weird way. Well to us at least. But that's got the be the worst. I hope you feel better!! awesome additions!


----------



## CEC (Mar 10, 2015)

I had two sp. Aurora, they looked a lot like Avic avic, nothing special and the pic fuzzy linked is a sp. Ecuador not sp. Aurora.

http://www.aracmania-forum.com/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=1583

Always check your resources, boys and girls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 10, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Just one Avic. An urticans. It's a mix, but as far as OW goes A. ezendami, C. marshalli, and P. fasciata. My first pokies, I am quite stoked. I really needed a pick me up. Health problems have had my mood at a zero for the past four days. I have chronic pain, but every year or so in the winter my bones absolutely rebel against me. Hurts to sit, hurts to stand, hurts to lay down. I went to urgent care today for an injectable NSAID and the batch was recalled nationally so I'm stuck with the pill version that doesn't seem to be doing much. I've absolutely got the worst luck in the world.
> 
> So the highlight of my week will be spiders. Also something only people in the hobby could appreciate.
> 
> ...


Ummmmmm one that's not alive? Lol. 

It's all preference. I mean I dont think rushing in is good either but I put in my time lol. I like NWs but I prefer OWs lately. There's def some large and feisty NWs on my to do list but not priority. It doesn't help that people keep asking if I want to buy all these lovely OW tarantulas they're selling. My brain shuts down and only remembers how to do one thing, say "yes" as I drool. 

But do you really want that on your finger? Lol. Merry Christmas, here's some dirt.


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 10, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Do you have any pictures of adult A. caesia? I can't seem to find a clearly labeled picture of those.


Caesia is the same as laeta, which is going to become part of a monotypic new genus (same thing for versicolor).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 10, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Caesia is the same as laeta, which is going to become part of a monotypic new genus (same thing for versicolor).


Yeah? I saw on this page that the caesia is confused with the laeta but they aren't the same. 

http://www.tarantupedia.com/aviculariinae/avicularia/avicularia-caesia

I'm inclined to believe you though. I've also read on the internet that tarantulas love heat rocks, so. Mixed bag of what you find. I also don't know when that page was last update.

---------- Post added 03-10-2015 at 11:58 PM ----------




IHeartTs said:


> Ummmmmm one that's not alive? Lol.
> 
> It's all preference. I mean I dont think rushing in is good either but I put in my time lol. I like NWs but I prefer OWs lately. There's def some large and feisty NWs on my to do list but not priority. It doesn't help that people keep asking if I want to buy all these lovely OW tarantulas they're selling. My brain shuts down and only remembers how to do one thing, say "yes" as I drool.
> 
> But do you really want that on your finger? Lol. Merry Christmas, here's some dirt.


Well. If it's dead that's sad- but it's still not bad technically. You can preserve it then and have an awesome wall decoration or paper weight!

No, I didn't mean you. I've just seen people on the forum ask about Poecilotheria and when asked what their experience level is, they quit responding. Only to post some days later in the classifieds, looking to buy a P. metallica. Or people who come on here with pics of some old world 'first t, what do?? p.s. this doesn't look like my friend's rosie, what is it?' I think my 'favorite' was someone posting for an ID and they were handling an adult darlingi or marshalli. True story.

Ahaha, I know what you mean- not specifically about OWs but I see these great deals and I just 'Oh.....but I need it before someone else buys it...'. I'm going to behave myself though. I have a planned acquisition for my birthday present, and one for my Tarantulaversery (1 year, time flies when you're playing with spiders!) and that is it. I'm going to be a GOOD GIRL!

...it's just so much easier being bad though! :/

Well, okay. Fair enough, not on the finger. It can be an engagement present instead.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks CEC. I've heard differently about the sp. Aurora. Someone give me the wrong info. I should have done more research. And I Thought sp. Ecuador Was JUST Purple. Isn't your girl all purple.


----------



## CEC (Mar 11, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Thanks CEC. I've heard differently about the sp. Aurora. Someone give me the wrong info. I should have done more research. And I Thought sp. Ecuador Was JUST Purple. Isn't your girl all purple.


The specimen in that picture is Just purple. Lol. A freshly molted (sub)AF with a nice flash helps the colors pop. 

Mine are still juvies and are not adult colors yet. Still looking good as juvies, though.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 11, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Yeah? I saw on this page that the caesia is confused with the laeta but they aren't the same.
> 
> http://www.tarantupedia.com/aviculariinae/avicularia/avicularia-caesia
> 
> ...


Ehhhh it's bad for me. I cannot do death of a living creature I loved. I guess I'm weird lol. 
Omg I know. Then comes the bite report. Can't forget the weekly "my obt..." threads. I love them. It's fun to see where it ends up, usually locked but still entertaining. I like to stick my comedic (well I think I'm kinda funny at least) in. Bahaha my friends rosie. Oh you never heard of the faster, more orange rose hair? Smart..... they're chill but both of those species will bite. Not encouraging but handle at your own risk but come on people, at least know what your risk is. Don't hold the pretty blue spider. Just dont. 
I can have people hold some stuff but still, I'm like I have to do it. I have to get these abs.... I mean Ts. I didn't even think about my birthday!!! I need to plan one too! It's coming up quick! I shoulda had a one year tarantulaversery just to have an excuse to buy a new guy but I didn't think about it. Oh well lol. 
Psh no need to be good when it comes to tarantulas!!!!
genius!!! Watch half your registry be at some dealer, arachnoboards, and reptile store. I'll start the first baby and wedding tarantula registry for us ladies lol.


----------



## Sana (Mar 12, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> Ehhhh it's bad for me. I cannot do death of a living creature I loved. I guess I'm weird lol.
> Omg I know. Then comes the bite report. Can't forget the weekly "my obt..." threads. I love them. It's fun to see where it ends up, usually locked but still entertaining. I like to stick my comedic (well I think I'm kinda funny at least) in. Bahaha my friends rosie. Oh you never heard of the faster, more orange rose hair? Smart..... they're chill but both of those species will bite. Not encouraging but handle at your own risk but come on people, at least know what your risk is. Don't hold the pretty blue spider. Just dont.
> I can have people hold some stuff but still, I'm like I have to do it. I have to get these abs.... I mean Ts. I didn't even think about my birthday!!! I need to plan one too! It's coming up quick! I shoulda had a one year tarantulaversery just to have an excuse to buy a new guy but I didn't think about it. Oh well lol.
> Psh no need to be good when it comes to tarantulas!!!!
> genius!!! Watch half your registry be at some dealer, arachnoboards, and reptile store. I'll start the first baby and wedding tarantula registry for us ladies lol.


That registry sounds lovely.  You'll have to let us know about that.  Of course then we have to talk our spouses into registering for tarantulas instead of glaring when they realize the number of containers on the shelf has somehow mysteriously doubled.


----------



## Hydrazine (Mar 12, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Caesia is the same as laeta, which is going to become part of a monotypic new genus (same thing for versicolor).



But....when? How long are we waiting for Fukushima's revision of the Avics?


----------



## CEC (Mar 12, 2015)

Hydrazine said:


> But....when? How long are we waiting for Fukushima's revision of the Avics?


It could take years, I am not getting my hopes up. We'll see.


----------



## Hydrazine (Mar 12, 2015)

CEC said:


> It could take years, I am not getting my hopes up. We'll see.


From what I can tell, it is already taking years


----------



## CEC (Mar 12, 2015)

Hydrazine said:


> From what I can tell, it is already taking years


Yep, that genus is one big mess, and should take a long time to sort out. It will be nice once published and peer reviewed but it still won't hold any real merit to our "Hobby form" specimens. Also, there are still a lot of undescribed species that will be left out of their revision.


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hydrazine said:


> But....when? How long are we waiting for Fukushima's revision of the Avics?


There's a lot of material to look at, text and preserved specimens, and it's not all in one handy location.  Revisions on large genera are a long term project.  I just glad someone had the tenacity to take it on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 12, 2015)

Even if it's a mess. Hobbyists aren't taking the time to learn the difference in the species. It's NOT hard and I'm getting sick of these hybrid breedings because hobbyists won't or don't care to take the time.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 12, 2015)

Sana said:


> That registry sounds lovely.  You'll have to let us know about that.  Of course then we have to talk our spouses into registering for tarantulas instead of glaring when they realize the number of containers on the shelf has somehow mysteriously doubled.



Eeeee sorry babe, I bought my own wedding gifts. Also, I sold your car but we got 15 h pulchripes and the first import of t costae! Isn't it great!


----------

